# Is Pirate Master on 7/24?



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

My guide is listing 48 Hours on Tuesday July 24 at 10PM instead of Pirate Master. Pirate is listed for next Tuesday the 31st. I can't tell looking at CBS site. Seems weird to pull it for one week.

Is Pirate Master on 7/24?


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I noticed that this morning too during cleaning. Newspaper TV guide (worthless thing, of course) says it should be on. I'm probly going to record 48 Hours anyway just to make sure.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

I noticed this on my tivo too. Futon Critic still shows Pirate Master for tomorrow night ?!?! I think I will set up a manual record also just to be sure.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Just checked the official CBS lineup and 48 Hours is indeed airing.

Shows Pirate Master as last telecast on 7-17.

I think it's cancelled.


phox


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

are you serious?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

My Tivo had it on for July 31st but that doesn't mean anything. The futon critic has nothing about it. 

This is not the first reality show to be canceled before the conclusion.


----------



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

i just checked my To Do List and it is listed for 7/31. I doubt it is canceled.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Got an email from CBS replacing it through the rest of it's run.

Didn't get an email saying they moved it.

It says Priogram Order replacing Pirate Master (LTC 7/17/07)
LTC=Last TeleCast.

Then "Herwith Firm Order" for July 24th - 48 Hours Mystery, July 31 -48 Hours Mystery, August 7 - NCIS, August 14, 21, 28 and Sept 4 - The Unit.

Email sent this morning, 9:23 AM.

Tribune Media wouldn't have the info this early.
Next TiVo schedule update should have the changes.

Not officially "Cancelled", but sure looks that way.


phox


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

According to the CBS message boards, the last 5 episodes will be available online, I'm assuming Innertube.


phox


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> Got an email from CBS replacing it through the rest of it's run.
> 
> Didn't get an email saying they moved it.
> 
> ...


The Programming Assistant at my local CBS affiliate got the same e-mail from CBS this morning as well. It is a shame as I enjoyed working Tuesday nights to watch the show.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Is there any way to DOWNLOAD Innertube shows?


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

This is total bs. My tivo still shows the Jul 31st episode. What is innertube? Isn't CBS going to stream the show?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> This is total bs. My tivo still shows the Jul 31st episode. What is innertube? Isn't CBS going to stream the show?


It's up on the CBS website that starting on July 24, Pirate Master will only be available online. Innertube is what they call they're online video section.


----------



## Rolow (Jun 1, 2004)

its up on Futon Critic now
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?series=&network=&daycode=&statuscode=1&genre=&studio=


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Bummer

I guess I'll head to innertube, CBS did the same thing with Smith last season.


----------



## montybug (Jul 18, 2002)

innertube would be good if it worked. i just watched parts 1 thru 3 of episode 9, then it refuses to play part 4 of the episode after the last commercial break. tried 3 times on one PC and twice on another. this sucks


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

montybug said:


> innertube would be good if it worked. i just watched parts 1 thru 3 of episode 9, then it refuses to play part 4 of the episode after the last commercial break. tried 3 times on one PC and twice on another. this sucks


Same thing happened to me when watching it Tuesday. Shame it is not fixed yet, I meant to check it out yesterday but forgot. Glad I didn't waste my time.


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

Yep I had the same truncated streaming "experience". Who got the Heave Ho ?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

There's a thread going in the "Now Playing" section that has a nice summary in it.


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm just glad it isn't on 24/7!


----------

